# Under Armour ColdGear trousers



## Tiger (Nov 13, 2011)

Nice! Stretchy, water repellent and resistant outer shell, keep the wind out, the warmth in, fit nice, look smart, nice deep pockets, comfy as pyjama bottoms, stylish as chinos, amazing!!! Buy them, buy them now.

Plus I got them for free as I used my Tesco Clubcard Vouchers...every little helps!


----------



## fundy (Nov 13, 2011)

All of their gear is top quality imo, recently picked up the Armourstorm waterproof jacket and highly impressed. 

Do the trousers come up big/small or normal Tiger?


----------



## Lump (Nov 13, 2011)

fundy said:



			All of their gear is top quality imo, recently picked up the Armourstorm waterproof jacket and highly impressed. 

Do the trousers come up big/small or normal Tiger?
		
Click to expand...

I wouldn't say they come up big, but they are healthy sized. If your already inbetween sizes I'd go for the smaller size. My only gripe would be they get pulled very easy by velcro.


----------



## Tiger (Nov 13, 2011)

I'd say the opposite to Lump in that I went for the larger size. They fit well. I normally struggle with golf trousers being too tight on the thighs but these are great!


----------



## patricks148 (Nov 14, 2011)

What sort of temps are you guys playing in that you need special trousers?


----------



## Lump (Nov 14, 2011)

If you've not worn normal Underarmour trousers you wont really get the 'coldgear' stuff. The normal trousers are very light and very breathable. Nice and cool in the summer. The coldgear range just blocks more of the wind and rain getting to your skin.


----------



## Crawfy (Nov 14, 2011)

patricks148 said:



			What sort of temps are you guys playing in that you need special trousers?
		
Click to expand...

Spoken like a true Highlander...quality !


----------



## Aztecs27 (Nov 14, 2011)

All UA stuff is quality. It's expensive, but you get what you pay for. I use the Cold Gear long john/legging things for American Football and golf in the winter and don't play all that much winter golf, so doubt I'll be investing in these, but I'm not surprised that they're awesome!


----------

